# goat behavior- what's with the floppy tongue?



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)

I introduced a "new" doe to my current herd of two does. My older doe and the new doe lived together a year ago, and hung out again for a couple weeks last fall. My doe was the lead doe at the other farm. My doe has her tongue poked out as she tries to get the new girl to interact with her, and she'll lick her neck fast, moving her whole head. What's up? New goat keeps exploring the pasture as if the other two don't exist. My two also run by the new girl bouncy bucking, and my very passive tiny doe tries to get the new goat to play head-but.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

LOL Too funny!
I know that bucks do the 'licky' thing with the neck of the does. At least they did when my 2 girls went for a 'friendly' visit. 
Not sure as to what to think when a doe does that. Maybe she's in 'season'..? I heard that can bring out the 'bucky' behavior in does sometimes..


----------



## kdlyn74 (May 18, 2013)

My goat does this too. She is a female also? She waggles her tongue and acts like a male. She will even (for lack of a better word) hump my other female goats? Maybe they are like chickens, if you don't have rooster one of the hens will assume that role.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is letting her know who is in charge. It is a dominant thing.


----------



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone! The breeder said there would be some issues at milking time since my older goat had been head doe and then the new doe took over that role when I bought Wilma... So far the new girl is doing a great job of "you two don't exist in my world" ignoring them. I milked them and put them in their pen and since its mostly just ceremonial head buts, I'm not too worried!


----------



## dezak91 (Feb 22, 2013)

The acting "bucky" is a dominant ritual that is common when goats are introduced to each other for the first time or if they have been separated for awhile and are being re-introduced again. This will occur with or without bucks being nearby.


----------

